# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Εύκολη και φθηνή κατασκευή πολυκατευθυντικής κεραίας...

## priest

http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html

Κατασκεύασα την κεραία αυτή λόγω της απλότητάς της. Αρχικά δεν περίμενα να δουλέψει μιας και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο στέλεχος προσαρμογής στα 50Ω του καλωδίου. Στις οδηγίες έγραφε οτι δεν χρειάζεται γιατί είναι προσαρμοσμένη. Μετρήσεις κτλ δεν υπάρχουν με netstumbler μιας και το link είναι στημένο με APs. Παρακάτω αναλύω το link για να βγάλετε εσείς τα συμπεράσματά σας:
Site A: D-Link 900AP+, pigtail ~3.20m με RG223, Steladoradus παραβολική 20.5 dbi.
Site B: D-Link 900AP+, pigtail ~1m με RG223, Steladoradus Παραβολική 20.5 dbi.
Τα δύο σημεία έχουν υψομετρική διαφορά περίπου 15m και απόσταση ~100m. Το link δουλεύει στα 5.5Mbps.
Δοκίμασα την colinear της παραπάνω σελίδας (κατασκευή με καλώδιο RG 213 όπως ακριβώς γράφει) και είχα την ίδια ταχύτητα στη σύνδεση.
Για εξωτερική προστασία χρησιμοποίησα σωλήνα ευθεία για ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις Φ20 και άνοιξα λίγο το στόμιο για να φρακάρει ο κονεκτορας Ν.
Παρατηρήσεις:Οι διαστάσεις για τα κομμάτια της κεραίας δεν χρειάζεται να είναι απόλυτες (1 mm διαφορά δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την απόσταση των κομματιών. Αν έχετε ή μπορείτε να βρείτε ένα τρυπάνι Dremel ή κάποιο ανάλογο με εξάρτημα τροχού θα τελειώσετε πολύ γρήγορα την κατασκευή. Το link που έχω στήσει δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί πλήρως ως προς την ευθυγράμμιση των παραβολικών (λόγω ψηλού ιστού) και επίσης θεωρώ ότι στο σημείο Α λόγω πολύ κοντινού (~10m) ψηλότερου κτιρίου υπάρχει έντονο πρόβλημα με τη ζώνη Fresnell (ανακλάσεις κτλ) για αυτό και το link πάει αξιόπιστα μέχρι 5.5 Mbps.
Σε λίγο ανεβάζω σελίδα με την παρούσα εγκατάσταση και πολλές φωτογραφίες.
Καλή επιτυχία στις κατασκευές σας!

----------


## giorgosm

hello
ti simptwsi kai gw simera mesimeri eftia3a tin idia omni. Den tin dokimasa akoma se anixto xwro na dw kaliyi, alla mesa sto spiti ida oti to sima itan kalitero pisw apo tixous ktlp . den 3erw an stin korifi tis omni vraxikiklwses tin yixa me to mplentaz, se mia ali kataskevi etsi tin ixan kani

----------


## priest

oxi stin korifi den vraxykyklosa tipota. Afisa tin polyesteriki monosi apla gia na exei antoxi o pyrinas kai na min stravosei. Dokimase ti eksoterika na deis kai monos sou. Pistevo provlima tha exeis mono se periptosi poy oi dyo keraies einai konta se apostasi (~50 m) kai exeis kai ypsometriki diafora arketi.

----------


## papashark

> Site A: D-Link 900AP+, pigtail ~3.20m με RG223, Steladoradus παραβολική 20.5 dbi.
> Site B: D-Link 900AP+, pigtail ~1m με RG223, Steladoradus Παραβολική 20.5 dbi.
> Τα δύο σημεία έχουν υψομετρική διαφορά περίπου 15m και απόσταση ~100m. Το link δουλεύει στα 5.5Mbps.


Σοβαρολογείς ?

Περιμένεις εντυπώσεις ?

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !

για 100 μέτρα βάλατε 21.5 db κεραίες ?

Και έχετε μόνο 5.5 Mbps ?????

Εγώ αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι πρώτον είσαστε καραπαράνομοι, και δεύτερον το link σας είναι αίσχος........

----------


## rentis_city

Νά'τος ο παλιός καλός papashark!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Νά'τος ο παλιός καλός papashark!


Από την μία είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος για τις προσπάθειες που κάνουν τα παιδιά για τις ιδιοκατασκευές (που εγώ δεν είμαι άξιος για τέτοια), ειδικά για τον priest και τον giorgosm που έφτιαξαν κάτι που όλοι οι άλλοι δεν το προσπαθούν, από την άλλη όμως ο κόσμος έχει ξεφύγει με τις κεραίες και αυτό είναι κάτι που θα το πληρώσουμε όλοι μαζί.....

----------


## ok_computer

Παιδια μαλλον ειστε λιγο παρανομοι *ΑΛΛΑ*

τα ατομα που εχουν καταφερει να φτιαξουν omni ειναι ελαχιστα!Ασχολουμαι αρκετο καιρο με ασυρματα και νομιζω οτι εχουμε γεμισει με αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες και ακαρπες ερευνες.
Ειναι καλο να επισημανθουν τα οποια λαθη (εδω ειμαστε να συμβουλευσουμε και να συμβουλευθουμε ),αλλα απο την αλλη δεν θα ηθελα να σταματησει η συζητηση εδω λογω της υπερ-γεναιας συνδεσης που κανατε.Το topic ειναι Εύκολη και φθηνή κατασκευή πολυκατευθυντικής κεραίας.Ας επιμεινουμε στο θεμα και νομιζω θα βγουμε ολοι κερδισμενοι.
Νομιζω δεν θα πρεπε το θεμα να κλειστει το θεμα σε μια παρενθεση οταν μια πια stella omni στοιχιζει 160 ευρω και βαλε.

Συνεχιστε να γραφετε καθε λεπτομερια για την κατασκευη σας και οτι νεοτερο βρηκατε και εντοπισατε.
Με αλλα λογια
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!

----------


## priest

Gia to link epesimana oti yparxei provlima me zoni fresnell kai me stoxeysi logo psilou istoy. deite ta dyo site kai vgalte symperasmata.
Sto Site A i keraia einai sta 6.5m apo tin taratsa kai to ktirio pou vlepete sta 10m apostasi kai 4 m pano apo keraia.

----------


## Tbl

btw, exeis dokimasei na kaneis link me th kerea tou dlink? isws peksei !!

oso gia thn omni exw thn entypwsh oti den exei gain panw apo 0dB ...

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν έχει gain πάνω από 0db?? Γιατί το λες αυτό?

----------


## ggeorgan

Η σωστή διαδικασία είναι να δοκιμάσεις την ζεύξη χωρίς κεραία, μετά να δοκιμάσεις με κεραία και να δεις αν έχεις διαφορά. Το έκανες αυτό ;

----------


## priest

Αρχικά είχα δοκιμάσει με την εσωτερική κεραία του dlink. Μετά τοποθέτησα την εξωτερική κεραία του dlink πάνω στον ιστό. Στη συνέχεια κατασκεύασα δύο ελικοειδείς. Τίποτα έως εδώ. Ήθελα να παραγγείλω δύο Stella 17 dbi αλλά δεν τις είχε ετοιμοπαράδοτες για αυτό και πήρα τις 20.5 dbi (τόσο γράφει πάνω στο στήριγμα του διπόλου- πλέγμα 51χ51 mm). Λειτούργησαν όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω. Τέλος δοκίμασα τις colinear με τα αποτελέσματα που έχω πιο πάνω. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι η απόσταση είναι περίπου 100m και στο ένα σημείο υπάρχει εμπόδιο οπότε επηρεάζεται το link από το φαινόμενο της ζώνης fresnell. Πιο μεγάλη απόσταση δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Δημοσίευσα το όλο link με σκοπό να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την ανέλπιστη επιτυχία που είχα με τις colinear. Τα δύο σημεία φαίνονται στις φωτο που έχω βάλει εδώ, και επίσης διακρίνεται η δυσκολία που υπάρχει με το κτίριο που είναι πολύ κοντα στην μία κεραία. Τελοσπάντων αρκούμαι στα 535ΚΒ/s Μ.Ο. που μου δίνουν αυτές οι κεραίες με τα dlink σε bridge mode. Για κάποιες χρήσιμες ρυθμίσεις στα dlink που κάνουν τη διαφορά (στο συγκεκριμένο link) θα κάνω post σύντομα.

----------


## Tbl

> Δεν έχει gain πάνω από 0db?? Γιατί το λες αυτό?


giati einai pio pi8ano na pianei kai me keraia 0dB para na exei kapio parapanw gain kai na doulevei swsta i collinera.

ayto pou 8a sou elega na dokimaseis priest einai na baleis ena element λ/4 anti gia thn collinear. pisteyw oti 8a exeis idies epidwseis.

kai an exeis 500tosa Kb/s mallon exeis link sta 11Mbit, oxi sta 5.5

----------


## priest

Παιδιά τα 5.5Mbps που έγραψα είναι με βάση το throughput test me to QCheck. Ίσως ναι να είναι στα 11Mbps. Αν κάποιος ξέρει πως μπορώ να δω που δουλέυουν τα dlink ας μου πει.

Χθες δοκίμασα και μείωσα την ισχύ εκπομπής στο 50% (15dbm) και είχα αύξηση ταχύτητας περίπου 30KBps (προφανώς είχα μειωμένες ανακλάσεις).

Να και ορισμένα στοιχεία από το setup των dlink:
Basic Rates, TX Rates όλα στο max.
Beacon interval,RTS Threshold,Fragmentation,DTIM interval προεπιλογές.
Preamble Type στο short.
Antenna TX power στα 15dbm.
Και antenna selection στο left.

Χρησιμοποιώ και ένα πρόγραμμα το speedtest που λειτουργεί με server και client. Πολύ καλό σε αποτελέσματα γιατί σου επιτρέπει να φορτώσεις στον server ότι αρχείο θες (π.χ. εγώ κάνω τα τεστ με αρχείο video 58ΜΒ) και μετά ο client κατεβάζει το αρχείο και σου βγάζει το μέσο όρο.

----------


## papashark

Εάν έχετε 5.5 με το Qcheck, τότε έχετε Link στα 11mbits.......

Δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε στα 10db την έξοδο του dlink, μπορεί να παίξει ακόμα πιο καλά....

URL για το speedtest ?

----------


## rentis_city

> Και antenna selection στο left.


Άμα είναι έτσι, τότε παίζετε μόνο με τα εσωτερικά διπολάκια και όχι με τις 
εξωτερικές κεραίες που έχετε συνδέσει...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από priest
> 
> Και antenna selection στο left.
> 
> 
> Άμα είναι έτσι, τότε παίζετε μόνο με τα εσωτερικά διπολάκια και όχι με τις 
> εξωτερικές κεραίες που έχετε συνδέσει...


Δεν το είχα προσέξει αυτό !!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## priest

Τα dlink παίζουν καλά με εκπομπή 50% και 25% με 516ΚΒps και 525 ΚΒps αντίστοιχα. Πιο κάτω χάλι 350 με 430 KBps.
Link για το SpeedTest:
http://www.geocities.com/cdworx/SpeedTestInstall.zip

----------


## papashark

Για τσεκάρετε πάντως, σοβαρά έχετε την αριστερή κεραία ?

Εάν ναί τότε μπορείτε να ξυλώσετε τελείως τις grid που έχετε βάλει.

Εάν ναι και βγάλετε τις grid και χάσετε το λινκ, τότε έχουμε μία πάρα πολύ σημαντική εξέλιξη..... παρατάω τα meetings το ΣΚ και καπαρώνω τον MAuVE για δοκιμές, θα έχει πολύ φαί η ιστορία !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## akef

> Για τσεκάρετε πάντως, σοβαρά έχετε την αριστερή κεραία ?
> 
> Εάν ναί τότε μπορείτε να ξυλώσετε τελείως τις grid που έχετε βάλει.
> 
> Εάν ναι και βγάλετε τις grid και χάσετε το λινκ, τότε έχουμε μία πάρα πολύ σημαντική εξέλιξη..... παρατάω τα meetings το ΣΚ και καπαρώνω τον MAuVE για δοκιμές, θα έχει πολύ φαί η ιστορία !!!!


Πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο αυτο που υποψιάζεσαι  ::

----------


## hstam

> Για τσεκάρετε πάντως, σοβαρά έχετε την αριστερή κεραία ?
> 
> Εάν ναί τότε μπορείτε να ξυλώσετε τελείως τις grid που έχετε βάλει.
> 
> Εάν ναι και βγάλετε τις grid και χάσετε το λινκ, τότε έχουμε μία πάρα πολύ σημαντική εξέλιξη..... παρατάω τα meetings το ΣΚ και καπαρώνω τον MAuVE για δοκιμές, θα έχει πολύ φαί η ιστορία !!!!



Ίσως να χρειαστούν αυτές οι δοκιμές. Μετά από σπαζοκεφαλιά με δοκιμές που έκανα, η επιλογή left, right & diversity δεν άλλαζε καθόλου το σήμα και το transfer rate σε 900ΑΡ+ (σε απόσταση 50μ από clients με 650+ και 520+) χωρίς την εξωτερική του κεραία (!). Έμεινα με την εντύπωση ότι εκπομπή και λήψη γινόταν μόνο από το εσωτερικό λ/4.
Και μετά διάβασα το παραπάνω post.

Αυτά με fw 2.56 . Σήμερα θα επαναλάβω δοκιμές με άλλο καινούργιο 900ΑΡ+ και fw 2.50 μήπως και βρεθεί άκρη

EDIT. Πάντως οι δοκιμές πρέπει να γίνουν όχι όπως κάνω εγώ (δλδ με αφαίρεση της εξωτερικής) αλλά με χρήση κατευθυντικής συγκριτικά με το εσωτερικό λ/4. Κι αυτό γιατί υποπτεύομαι ότι το fw είναι αρκετά έξυπνο ώστε να καταλαβαίνει την παντελή έλλειψη σήματος στην right και να χρησιμοποιεί την left ότι κι αν διαλέξω. Με άλλα λόγια, αν από κάποιο MAC λάβει πανίσχυρο σήμα πχ. στη left (και zero στη right) θα απαντήσει και με left. Όπως γίνεται στο diversity με άλλα λόγια. Άν όμως λάβει σήμα και left και right τότε θα απαντήσει με την antenna που έχουμε επιλέξει στο interface.
Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί δουλεύει το link των παραπάνω φίλων με επιλεγμένη left.

Μόνο που ούτε cantenna έχω ούτε pigtail. Περιμένω λοιπόν αποτελέσματα από εσάς

----------


## Capvar

Τελικά τί έγινε;
Τα 900+ είναι revisionB ή C?
Έχετε δοκιμάσει το 2.5 firmware με right antenna...?
Και για όνομα του θεού τα basic rates βάλτε τα 1-2 και τα Tx 1-22... κατά 99% θα παίξει πάνω από 5.5MBps καθαρά...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html


Το link δεν λειτουργεί πιά !!! Κανά άλλο;

----------


## Cha0s

Εμένα μια χαρά λειτουργεί...

----------

